# Jba shorties finally installed



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I finally got around to putting on my jba shorty headers(smog state) and I noticed a huge difference in the butt dyno even with a passenger in the car. The only bad part is that I have to change the plug wires because they hit the primaries, but that is only 60 bucks to change. I can only hope that when I put on the catless midpipes and x pipe I can get a similiar feeling.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

socal gto said:


> I finally got around to putting on my jba shorty headers(smog state) and I noticed a huge difference in the butt dyno even with a passenger in the car. The only bad part is that I have to change the plug wires because they hit the primaries, but that is only 60 bucks to change. I can only hope that when I put on the catless midpipes and x pipe I can get a similiar feeling.


Try these:
http://www.sparkplugs.com/results_cross.asp?pid=TR55IX&x=60&y=7
and these...
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic..._6.0.aspx/2/3427/_JBA_9mm_Ignition_Wires_Blue


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I just ordered the jba 9mm wires today. The only problem is that I was told that it may be two weeks until they come in. I was going to go with the msd 8.5mm wires, but I didn't want to tempt fate and get a wire that possibly would have the same contact problem as the stock pieces do. I should hope that since jba made both there won't be any fit problems. Have you tried those plugs on any of your vehicles?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I ordered a set of plug wires from Steve A., (GTODEALER) and he had them at my door within 2 days! They're the Taylor 10.5mm wires and they have excellent boots which are supposed to protect to 1200F. They're quite thick down around the area of the headers. So far I haven't had any trouble at all with 'em.


----------

